# Is my Platy Pregnant?



## sue123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi there, 
I am new to the forum/having platys as well. I have 1 male and 2 female. This evening my 1 female sunburst started acting weird( wanting to be a loner, staying to the top of my 10 gallon tank). She doesn't have the big stomach like I've read about, but could she be pregnant? Need help.
Thanks


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

It might be easier to tell if you uploaded a picture of her.


----------



## sue123 (Jul 21, 2012)

*my sunburst platy*

View attachment 7020


View attachment 7021


Is this a pregnant platy?


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I cant see it. Can you try a different way of uploading it? Or use a link from the picture.


----------

